# isdn



## Pherseus (8. Dezember 2005)

Hi, hab gestern mein Suse Linux 10 und Fluxbox eingerichtet. Nun möchte ich über ISDN ins internet gehen. Habe dazu unter YAST2 isdn eingerichtet und auch den Provider eingetragen. Doch wie gehts nun weiter?

  Hab ein bischen gegoogelt und bin dabei auf 

  isdnctrl.

  Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich darüber eine Verbindung mit dem Internet herstellen kann. Eine Anleitung hab ich leider auch nicht wirklich gefunden bzw. konnte damit nichts anfangen. Kann mir jemand erklären was ich machen muss?

  mfg Pherseus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

Hmm, ich selbst hatte nie ISDN, hab es nur einmal fuer eine Art Internet-Cafe eingerichtet.
Schau mal in die Man-Page zu isdnctrl, da sollte sich was finden lassen denk ich.
Ansonsten gibt es sicher auch GUI-Tools die die Einwahl uebernehmen koennen.


----------



## Pherseus (8. Dezember 2005)

ja ein tool wäre mir am liebsten. Irgendwelche Vorschläge


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

Einfach mal auf Seiten wie http://www.sourceforge.net oder http://www.freshmeat.net ISDN eingeben und gucken was passiert.


----------



## MCoder (8. Dezember 2005)

Zu Suse gehört doch das Tool "Kinternet", mit dem sich Einwahl und Statusanzeige recht komfortabel erledigen lassen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Dezember 2005)

MCoder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zu Suse gehört doch das Tool "Kinternet", mit dem sich Einwahl und Statusanzeige recht komfortabel erledigen lassen.


Da er von Fluxbox gesprochen hat hab ich erstmal davon abgesehen KDE-Programme vorzuschlagen, denn es ist ja durchaus moeglich, wenn wohl auch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, dass er diese nicht installiert hat.
Aber falls KDE installiert ist dann ist auch http://www.kde-apps.org eine gute Anlaufstelle fuer Software.


----------

